# starr Tec Hogger 100mw shematic or modifications



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I bought a Starr Tec 100mw hogger. I had done some research and found that they had a bad reputation but i bought it anyway. It does work but I only get abought 1.4 amps out with a 10 ohm load. ( 13.7 volts )
It looks like it is capable of a lot more output than that. If anyone knows of any modifications or a schematic i would appreciate it. 
Thanks; Don


----------

